# CBS Reception Problem



## tegage

Even though the signal strength on my local CBS station is around 95, it's the only station that occasionally pixelates.

A friend claims he read somewhere that because CBS broadcasts their digital station on channel 2 (here in West Michigan), a longer antenna is required (longer wavelength signal???).

Is there any truth to this? If not, is there a remedy? I current have an Antenna Craft AC-9, which is the antenna recommended by the titantv.com site, pointed directly at the broadcast tower.


----------



## Tower Guy

tegage said:


> Even though the signal strength on my local CBS station is around 95, it's the only station that occasionally pixelates.
> 
> A friend claims he read somewhere that because CBS broadcasts their digital station on channel 2 (here in West Michigan), a longer antenna is required (longer wavelength signal???).
> 
> Is there any truth to this? If not, is there a remedy? I current have an Antenna Craft AC-9, which is the antenna recommended by the titantv.com site, pointed directly at the broadcast tower.


The issues with WWMT-DT are numerous.
Channel 2 is prone to interference from WBBM in Chicago.
Channel 2 is prone to line noise due to power line problems.
Lightning causes more interference on channel 2 than any other channel.
Channel 2 has more problems with hair dryers and electric mixers than any other channel.
The cosmic noise on channel 2 is higher than any other channel.

The AC 9 does provide a stong signal. but cannot differentiate between WWMT-DT and the interference sources listed. A more directional antenna will help. When selecting a better antenna, look for both front to back ratio and beamwidth. You'll want a high F/B ratio and a narrow beamwidth. For channel 2, that implies a fairly large antenna. The data for the AC9 is not widely published, but on channel 2 the F/B is about zero, the gain is slightly negative and the beamwidth is about 120 degrees.

Size wise, the Winegard 7080P does very well on channel 2.
http://www.starkelectronic.com/wca7080.htm
Acxcording to the following tests, the Channelmaster 3671B is very highly rated;
http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html
I think that the differences between the AC9 and the 7080P would be obvious to you. The 3671B, although better than the 7080P, would not show a big improvement over the 7080P.


----------



## tegage

Tower Guy -

Thanks much for the help. I have been planning to move my antenna, when I do, I'll try one of the antennas you suggest.

Perhaps you could answer one last question. All the channels that are of interest to me are broadcast from approximately the same location directly south of me, with one exception: WGVU. WGVU (11) is broadcast Northwest (almost due west) of my location. Right now, my reception of that station is hit or miss. Is there a way to pull it in as well?


----------



## nostar

Tower Guy said:


> The AC 9 does provide a Strong signal. but cannot differentiate between WWMT-DT and the interference sources listed. A more directional antenna will help.


I agree. Perhaps attenuate the signal as well.


----------



## Tower Guy

tegage said:


> Tower Guy -
> 
> Thanks much for the help. I have been planning to move my antenna, when I do, I'll try one of the antennas you suggest.
> 
> Perhaps you could answer one last question. All the channels that are of interest to me are broadcast from approximately the same location directly south of me, with one exception: WGVU. WGVU (11) is broadcast Northwest (almost due west) of my location. Right now, my reception of that station is hit or miss. Is there a way to pull it in as well?


Two options;
1. Rotator
2. Use a seperate antenna for channel 11 such as the 5Y11S 5 ELEMENT YAGI ANTENNA for Channel 11 $40.35 from http://www.starkelectronic.com/winp12.htm#TACO and add it to the all channel antenna using a channel 11 "jointenna". (#0581; $15.30) http://www.warrenelectronics.com/Antennas/joiners.htm

The advantage of option #1 is you can play with stations located across Lake Michigan. 
The advantage of option #2 is you can record anything you want when you're not home without aiming your antenna before you leave.

Of course, you could do both the rotor and the jointenna and leave the rotator aimed at the Grand Rapids stations most of the time.


----------



## tegage

Tower Guy said:


> Two options;
> 1. Rotator
> 2. Use a seperate antenna for channel 11 such as the 5Y11S 5 ELEMENT YAGI ANTENNA for Channel 11 $40.35 from http://www.starkelectronic.com/winp12.htm#TACO and add it to the all channel antenna using a channel 11 "jointenna". (#0581; $15.30) http://www.warrenelectronics.com/Antennas/joiners.htm
> 
> The advantage of option #1 is you can play with stations located across Lake Michigan.
> The advantage of option #2 is you can record anything you want when you're not home without aiming your antenna before you leave.
> 
> Of course, you could do both the rotor and the jointenna and leave the rotator aimed at the Grand Rapids stations most of the time.


Since I tend to record first 90% of what I watch, option 2 is what I need.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## tegage

Tower Guy said:


> The issues with WWMT-DT are numerous.
> Channel 2 is prone to interference from WBBM in Chicago.
> Channel 2 is prone to line noise due to power line problems.
> Lightning causes more interference on channel 2 than any other channel.
> Channel 2 has more problems with hair dryers and electric mixers than any other channel.
> The cosmic noise on channel 2 is higher than any other channel.
> 
> The AC 9 does provide a stong signal. but cannot differentiate between WWMT-DT and the interference sources listed. A more directional antenna will help. When selecting a better antenna, look for both front to back ratio and beamwidth. You'll want a high F/B ratio and a narrow beamwidth. For channel 2, that implies a fairly large antenna. The data for the AC9 is not widely published, but on channel 2 the F/B is about zero, the gain is slightly negative and the beamwidth is about 120 degrees.
> 
> Size wise, the Winegard 7080P does very well on channel 2.
> http://www.starkelectronic.com/wca7080.htm
> Acxcording to the following tests, the Channelmaster 3671B is very highly rated;
> http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html
> I think that the differences between the AC9 and the 7080P would be obvious to you. The 3671B, although better than the 7080P, would not show a big improvement over the 7080P.


Ordered and installed the 7080P last week. My reception is still not perfect, but is much better. I recorded a CSI repeat on Saturday. I did get 4 or 5 minor episods of pixelation, but 0 audio dropouts. Each pixelation episode was minor and very momentary. The signal strenght on WMMT is now listed as 99%. The rest of the networks are 90% +. I haven't installed the channel 11 specific antenna yet for WGVU. I can pick up WGVK from Kalamazoo from this antenna, but it's too spotty to watch - too bad.

Can I mount a channel 11 specific antenna on the same mask as the 7080P, or will they interfere with each other?

Thanks


----------



## Tower Guy

tegage said:


> Can I mount a channel 11 specific antenna on the same mask as the 7080P, or will they interfere with each other?
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations.

I'd keep the channel 11 antenna about 4-5 feet from the all channel antenna.


----------

